#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Дамциг-нектар и нектар мудрости

## Мурат

В переводе на русский текста призывания Махакалы : " Сила ветра и огня доводит дамциг-нектар до кипения, и он начинает светиться прозрачным ясным светом. Этот свет призывает нектар мудрости, и оба сливаются в нераздельное единство".
Вопрос: Что это за дамциг-нектар?  А вообще, судя из текста, нектаров 5 видов, как и 5 видов "мяса" в капале?
Я так понимаю, каждый вид нектара - это соответствие пяти будда-семействам (пяти Татхагатам). Нектар  возникает  при преобразовании пяти базовых "ядов ума":  неведения, зависимости-привязанности, гнева, зависти-ревности и гордости.  Так верно?
А что можно сказать о Дамциг-нектаре?

----------


## Мурат

А вот ещё нашёл интересную инфу:
"В махаянской высшей йога-тантре практикующие используют пять видов плоти и пять видов нектара. Пять видов плоти – это мясо человека, слона, коровы, собаки и лошади. Пять видов нектара – это экскременты, моча, менструальная кровь, сперма и костный мозг. Люди высоких духовных достижений способны преобразовать эти грязные субстанции в прекрасный нектар, пребывая в осознании, что в высшем смысле грязное и чистое – это одно и то же".
Источник: http://savetibet.ru/2014/01/12/vegitarianism.html

----------

